# New Utah Jazz Slogan



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Now the season is over. Stockton won't come back for another season and the chances are that Malone won't be around too. We can choose another slogan to our board, feel free to list your ideas here.


----------



## aldebaran (Jun 19, 2003)

Something to go with O'Connor's quote here:

"It's like pitching. You can never have too much pitching and I don't think you can ever have too many big guys.''

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0618/1570092.html


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

More ideas?


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

:jump: Five yerars to the finals


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

"Watch out NBA, here come the new Utah Jazz!"


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Newtah Jazz?


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

> Newtah Jazz?



Lol.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

"We still have Sloan!!!"


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Guys, we need more ideas about a new slogan. Just put whatever you think it's best for Utah Jazz. Later i'll make a poll so you can vote on two that we like the most. The one that wins will be our new slogan.  

(be creative)


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>utahjazz85</b>!
> Newtah Jazz?


LOL, that is pretty funny


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

"Out with the old, in with the new."

"Stockton and Malone....Gone."


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

"Mormons have been in Salt Lake for centuries and haven't left. Our guys were here for nearly two decades and just did. Come live the dichotomy with us, one step at a time."


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

"Think Utah is peaceful? We roll with Mags, AKs, and a guy named Matt. Guard 'jo grill."


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

Stockton to Malone to the HOF to the Lottery


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> "We still have Sloan!!!"



lol i like this one


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Vote for the New Utah Jazz Slogan*

vote for the one you like the best


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Dammit my Newtah Jazz is losing.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Newtah Jazz is clever and pretty expressive of what this year is going to be.. I'd go with that one.


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Well did you vote for it? It still has 3 votes.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I voted for it abt 2 weeks ago :grinning:


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

To go along with denver's "hello Melo"

I think the Jazz should have:

"Hello Dwight Howard"


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

haha, Newtah Jazz is now on top! SO change it on the main page.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>utahjazz85</b>!
> haha, Newtah Jazz is now on top! SO change it on the main page.


i voted for the whole out with the old thing
so now its a tie!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Definitely the last choice.:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Definitely the last choice.:yes: :yes: :yes:


and now its a three-way tie


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

I liked "We still have Sloan"....

You could also call the team Sloan's Soldiers which embodies their hard-working style of play....


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

"Yes, even you can be a NBA point guard"


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

how bout this one:
AK47 ready for takeoff


----------

